# Trying to bring a 1936 Motorbike back to life



## barneyguey (May 27, 2021)

I bought a black and creme Schwinn motorbike frame set at the Memory Lane swap meet. It was a frame, truss fork, crank and chain ring, A.S. stem and some Torrington  handlebars. I bought a seat and pedals from my friend Pete. I already had a lucky seven seat post. I also bought a pretty nice set of wheels from Dave Stromberger.

Pete shipped it for me from Georgia to my house in Idaho. The day I got it I tore it all apart, cleaned and waxed the frame, cleaned all the bearings and cleaned the chrome parts.

The forks were bent so I took them over to Jeff Taylor's house and he straightened them for me. Jeff is also going to true the wheels. I can do an OK job but Jeff is a professional and can do a lot better job than me.

I also did some trading with my friend Kim and got myself a tank, rack and chain guard. I didn't think it had a tank originally but after cleaning it I found the markings of a tank and tank straps. I was pretty happy because it was the real deal!

Dave is going to paint the tank and rack and bang them around a little and make them match the paint on the rest of the bike. He's real good at it. I can't wait to get it done.

Here's what it looked like at different stages of working on it so far. I'm getting really excited, I've never had a motorbike before. Barry


The day I got.



















After I started cleaning it up










Starting to put some parts on it.














Next will be the wheels after Jeff works his magic. I already have some new red tires and some new tubes. I also have some red pedal blocks I think I'll be replacing the other with.

When and if I ever get any fenders, I also traded for a Silver Ray head light.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2021)

Looing good Barry! Sounds like you have a lot of the hard stuff a set of fenders will pop up. V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (May 27, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looing good Barry! Sounds like you have a lot of the hard stuff a set of fenders will pop up. V/r Shawn



Thank you Shawn! I hope some fenders pop up. Barry


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2021)

Nice work


----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2021)

Looking good, Barry!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 27, 2021)

What a great project Barry !   I think your going to have a lot of fun with this one. Looking forward to the updates .  GOOD JOB on the clean up !!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 27, 2021)

cool bike.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 27, 2021)

Took me 2 years to find a set of decent fenders, popped up in the most crazy way..a good friend went to eastern side of the state, came back with a bunch of bike stuff..after helping price stuff , at the bottom of the pile was a set of 37 fenders..I was flabbergasted.. Just got umpteen layers of paint off, dents out ,ready for paint. Can finally get the girls fender off..



49autocycledeluxe said:


> cool bike.


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

Very cool bike. I really like the original paint and patina.  Looking forward to seeing it complete.  Super cool!


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2021)

Here it is with the wheels without tires. Ha Ha Ha

I had to put them on for a minute just to make it look more complete. I'm going to have the wheels trued this coming week so I can't put the tires on yet. I'm getting anxious! I bought a drop stand today. I just need those STINKING fenders! Barry

I checked into buying a horn and about fell off my chair! WOW! They're expensive!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 29, 2021)

Looking like a rockstar


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2021)

Truss rods installed.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 29, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I bought a black and creme Schwinn motorbike frame set at the Memory Lane swap meet. It was a frame, truss fork, crank and chain ring, A.S. stem and some Torrington  handlebars. I bought a seat and pedals from my friend Pete. I already had a lucky seven seat post. I also bought a pretty nice set of wheels from Dave Stromberger.
> 
> Pete shipped it for me from Georgia to my house in Idaho. The day I got it I tore it all apart, cleaned and waxed the frame, cleaned all the bearings and cleaned the chrome parts.
> 
> ...



Hey Barry, your Motorbike is really starting to take shape. What type of red tires are you going to use? I found that the Huffy Nel Lusso red tires with a fine white line really pop so i might put a set on a 50 Silver King i'm working on. Good luck. Razin. FYI, you can mount tires on the rims and then have them trued.


----------



## barneyguey (May 29, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Barry, your Motorbike is really starting to take shape. What type of red tires are you going to use? I found that the Huffy Nel Lusso red tires with a fine white line really pop so i might put a set on a 50 Silver King i'm working on. Good luck. Razin. FYI, you can mount tires on the rims and then have them trued.



I have a set of the B.F. Goodrich red tires. I think they'll look great. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 2, 2021)

Chain guard installed. I have a appointment with Jeff Taylor on Saturday. He's going to true the wheels. I can't wait. I'll be able to ride it after that! Yahoo!


----------



## Jon Olson (Jun 2, 2021)

My favorite bicycle to ride. I cheated and went with a yellow band kickback. Will you be adding the horn and horn button on the handlebars? Have a great ride!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 2, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> My favorite bicycle to ride. I cheated and went with a yellow band kickback. Will you be adding the horn and horn button on the handlebars? Have a great ride!



I'd like to have a horn, but don't have the money for one. I was amazed how much they cost. Maybe some day.

I wouldn't have a tank and rack if it wasn't for my good friend Kim. Thank you Kim!

I had to do a lot of trading/wheeling and dealing to get the parts together for this build.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Chain guard installed. I have a appointment with Jeff Taylor on Saturday. He's going to true the wheels. I can't wait. I'll be able to ride it after that! Yahoo!
> 
> View attachment 1423159
> View attachment 1423191
> View attachment 1423194



Barry, For god's sake, please put some tires on this bike before some body mistakes this bike for a child's side walk bike!! HA!! HAAA!!! Razin.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Barry, For god's sake, please put some tires on this bike before some body mistakes this bike for a child's side walk bike!! HA!! HAAA!!! Razin.



I will on Saturday after the wheels are trued.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 3, 2021)

This is awesome! Great work &cool dog, too!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 3, 2021)

That frame is sure coming along since you bought it at Memory Lane!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> This is awesome! Great work &cool dog, too!



Thank you sir, her name is Terra. We love the heck out of her.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Thank
> 
> you sir, her name is Terra. We love the heck out of her.



Is it Tierra? Nice looking bike Barry. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> That frame is sure coming along since you bought it at Memory Lane!



Thank you mike. I can't wait to ride it Sunday.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is it Tierra? Nice looking bike Barry. RideOn. Razin.



No, it's Terra. That's the name the shelter told us. We found her in the woods near our house. I took her to the shelter and they tracked down the owner with the chip number. The owner said they had given her away. They also told the shelter her name. I adopted her after that. I think the owner probably dumped her in the woods. Super nice and loving dog. She likes to hug.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> No, it's Terra. That's the name the shelter told us. We found her in the woods near our house. I took her to the shelter and they tracked down the owner with the chip number. The owner said they had given her away. They also told the shelter her name. I adopted her after that. I think the owner probably dumped her in the woods. Super nice and loving dog. She likes to hug.



Sorry Barry, i thought you talking about the bike. Nice looking pup. Is she a pit bull? Cool dogs. Razin.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Sorry Barry, i thought you talking about the bike. Nice looking pup. Is she a pit bull? Cool dogs. Razin.



Yes, she's a Pitbull. We love them. Some of the nicest dogs. Also very smart. They got bum rap.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 3, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Yes, she's a Pitbull. We love them. Some of the nicest dogs. Also very smart. They got bum rap.



Kinda the same story with my dog...co-worker/neighbor found her in the woods as a little pup.
Called me up & now she's our baby!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Sorry Barry, i thought you talking about the bike. Nice looking pup. Is she a pit bull? Cool dogs. Razin.



Yes, she's a Pitbull. We love them. Some of the nicest a dogs. Also very smart. The got bum rap.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Kinda the same story with my dog...co-worker/neighbor found her in the woods as a little pup.
> Called me up & now she's our baby!
> 
> View attachment 1423572



Cool! Beautiful dog. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

I got the grips and drop stand in the mail today.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 3, 2021)

Looking good .... looking real good


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 3, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Yes, she's a Pitbull. We love them. Some of the nicest dogs. Also very smart. They got bum rap.



You sure got that right. I watch "Pitbulls and parolee's" on Dicovery and would have no problem adopting one myself. Great dogs and they make great family pets. JUDGE JUDY CAN F**CK OFF!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 3, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> You sure got that right. I watch "Pitbulls and parolee's" on Dicovery and would have no problem adopting one myself. Great dogs and they make great family pets. JUDGE JUDY CAN F**CK OFF!!!



Yes she can! Great family pets. Its the people that screw them up. You show them love and they give lots back!


----------



## frampton (Jun 3, 2021)

🙂


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 4, 2021)

I like all these early bikes without a gangway, looks cleaner. Cool project B, hope you find the more rare but much better looking 3.5" wide '36 style fenders for it.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2021)

I bought some narrow motorbike fenders from Dave Stromberger. He's going to paint and distress them for me. Hopefully I can find some wide fenders with original paint some day, but for now they'll work just fine. 

I have a complete bike now! Except the horn that is. I'll have to wait until I find a more reasonable deal on one. I did find a button in my bicycle junk cabinet that'll work, if I ever get the horn.

I don't know what brand the button is but it's good enough for me. Barry


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 6, 2021)

Autocycleplane said:


> I like all these early bikes without a gangway, looks cleaner. Cool project B, hope you find the more rare but much better looking 3.5" wide '36 style fenders for it.



I have a pair of the wide fenders that i bought from a guy that was going to put on a Whizzer and never used them. I might put them on my 50 Silver King, but might be willing to part with them. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2021)

Are they the ones that take the silver Ray headlight And have flat fender braces? The rear fender won't fit unless it's for the double diamond frame.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 6, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Are they the ones that take the silver Ray headlight And have flat fender braces? The rear fender won't fit unless it's for the double diamond frame.



Ah no they are the tubular type supports. Sorry Barry. Razin.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Ah no they are the tubular type supports. Sorry Barry. Razin.



Darn, I'll keep looking. Some day I'll find some. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 6, 2021)

Here's what it looks like with tires mounted. Sense I took the photo this morning I've adjusted the chain guard better. It looks a lot better. Less of an angle.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2021)

I got the Torrington red pedals today. I scrubbed the blocks with a tooth brush and soap. They look beautiful on the bike!

I also got my cross brace handlebars today but they weren't Torrington bars as advertised. I'm going to send them back and go on hunt again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Looking good Barry! I thought you said you ad a tank as well? V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking good Barry! I thought you said you ad a tank as well? V/r Shawn



I traded Kim for a tank, but it's had several coats of house paint and will need to be painted when I get it. Dave Stromberger is going to paint it and distress it to match the bike.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2021)

I have a rack that I'm in the middle of repairing. It had been "fixed" before but they welded the braces in crooked. I drilled the spot welds out and straightened out the braces but it still needs to be welded. I'm out of wire for my welder, but will buy some when I get paid. Barry

Before I straightened the braces out.




After I straightened them out





These two photos show how far of they were off. As you can see one of them was really crooked.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 12, 2021)

I finished the repair of the rack today. @Dave Stromberger sent me home with the correct tip for my mig welder the other day, so I finally welded the rack. I had to weld up the holes I drilled to break the braces loose, and weld the braces in place. It turned out okay. For some reason I'm never completely happy with my repair work, but it's fine. I'm too picky! The cross braces were real crooked, now they're straight.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 13, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> I finished the repair of the rack today. @Dave Stromberger sent me home with the correct tip for my mig welder the other day, so I finally welded the rack. I had to weld up the holes I drilled to break the braces loose, and weld the braces in place. It turned out okay. For some reason I'm never completely happy with my repair work, but it's fine. I'm too picky! The cross braces were real crooked, now they're straight.
> 
> View attachment 1428925
> View attachment 1428926



Looking good Barry. You should be proud of your work in progress .. I Am quite the same way when doing a bike build, Never quite satisfied until iv'e finally make up my mind. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 13, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Looking good Barry. You should be proud of your work in progress .. I Am quite the same way when doing a bike build, Never quite satisfied until iv'e finally make up my mind. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.



Thank you, I can't wait until I get the tank so I can have Dave paint it. He's already working on the fenders and I'm working on the horn. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 13, 2021)

I finished fixing the horn today. I had to drilled the rivets out that hold the contact plates in place. It has several insulted plates and the brass plate the coil is soldered to. Then it has a iron plate that holds the points. The iron plate had rusted and wasn't making contact with the brass plate. I cleaned the surfaces and used screws that I insulated with paper wrapped around them and held in place with contact cement. I was surprised it wasn't shorted to ground when I got it all back together. I only had two 1.5 volt D cell batteries so although the horn worked, I think it'll sound a little different when I use a 6 volt battery like it's supposed to have in the tank. It has a pretty deep tone. Sounds like an old car horn from the thirties. Now that I know it works I'm going take it back apart and do a little painting inside. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2021)

I finally took the Delta Gangway back apart and painted the inside. I didn't want to waste my time painting it before because I wanted to test it and made sure it worked. Next I'm going to replace the three screws you can see with carriage bolts. I'm have trouble finding 8/32 carriage bolts though. Barry


----------

